#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Center for Chemical Process Safety (CCPS) Publications

## Mohamed

*Center for Chemical Process Safety (CCPS) 
**Publications*

1- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

2- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

3- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

4- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

5- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

6- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

7- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

8- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

9- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

10- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

11- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

12- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

13- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

14-**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

15- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

16- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  

17- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

18- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

19- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

20- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

21- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

22 - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

23- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

24- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

25- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

26- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

27- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

28- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

29-  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

30- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

31- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

32- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

33- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

34- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

35- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

36- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

37- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

38- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

39- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

40- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

41- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

42- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

43- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

44- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

45- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]





> CCPS - Wind Flow and Vapor Cloud Dispersion at Industrial and Urban Sites 2002.pdf 4.043 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...







> CCPS - Avoiding Static Ignition Hazards in Chemical Operations - Britton 1999 Folder.zip 2.501 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



See More: Center for Chemical Process Safety (CCPS) Publications

----------


## Kot

Guidelines for Fire Protection in Chemical, Petrochemical, and Hydrocarbon Processing Facilities
By Center for Chemical Process Safety (CCPS)
Publisher: Wiley-AIChE
Number Of Pages: 400
Publication Date: 2003-08-15
ISBN / ASIN: 0816908982

While there are many resources available on fire protection and prevention in chemical petrochemical and petroleum plantsthis is the first book that pulls them all together in one comprehensive resource. This book provides the tools to develop, implement, and integrate a fire protection program into a company or facilitys Risk Management System. This definitive volume is a must-read for loss prevention managers, site managers, project managers, engineers and EHS professionals
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Evaluating Process Safety in the Chemical Industry: A User's Guide to Quantitative Risk Analysis
Publisher: Wiley-AIChE | 2000-12 | ISBN 0816907463 | Pages: 74 | PDF | 1.5 MB

Quantitative Risk Analysis is a powerful tool used to help manage risk and improve safety. When used appropriately, it provides a rational basis for evaluating process safety and comparing alternative safety improvements. This guide, an update of an earlier American Chemistry Council (ACC) publication utilizing the "hands-on" experience of CPI risk assessment practitioners and safety professionals involved with the CCPS and ACC, explains how managers and users can make better-informed decisions about QRA, and how plant engineers and process designers can better understand, interpret and use the results of a QRA in their plant.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Kot

Guidelines for Postrelease Mitigation Technology

Guidelines for Postrelease Mitigation Technology in the Chemical Process Industry (Center for Chemical Process Safety (Ccps).)
By Center for Chemical Process Safety (CCPS)


Publisher: Wiley-AIChE
Number Of Pages: 175
Publication Date: 1996-12-15
ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0816905886
ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780816905881
Binding: Hardcover


This book puts together a body of very recent information never before presented in one volume on the design of post-release mitigation systems. The development of a fundamental knowledge base on post-release mitigation systems, through testing and data correlation, is very new. While further research and development is needed, this practical work offers guidance on putting post-release countermeasures to work now. The book presents current engineering methods for minimizing the consequences of the release of toxic vapors, or ignition of flammable vapors, including passive and active systems intended to reduce or eliminate significant acute effects of a dispersing vapor cloud in the plant facility, or into the surrounding community. As in all CCPS works, the book emphasizes planning and a systems approach, shows limitations of any methods discussed, and provides numerous references so that the reader may continue to learn.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Guidelines for Analyzing and Managing the Security Vulnerabilities of Fixed Chemical Sites
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Making EHS an Integral Part of Process Design.
This book presents an approachtermed MERITT (Maximizing EHS Returns by Integrating Tools and Talents)for enhancing process development through better integration of environmental, health, and safety evaluations. It draws upon critical components of inherent safety, pollution prevention, green chemistry, and related paradigms through selective adoption and adaptation of their existing tools, skills, and knowledge resources. MERITT offers ways of enhancing existing best practices of organizations that are recognized leaders in developing and conducting coordinated EHS evaluations through increased awareness and recognition throughout all levels of the organization (engineers, chemists, project managers, and business leaders). 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mmudassarali

thanks for sharing this valuable material. I am in need of G/L for Emergency Response Plan

----------


## geoffd5058

Does anyone have a link to "guidelines for investigating chemical process incidents" that works without subscription ?

Thanks

Geoff

----------


## Kot

Dear Geoff.
Guidelines for Investigating Chemical Process Incidents.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

> Dear Geoff.
> Guidelines for Investigating Chemical Process Incidents.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very thanks it's very useful and nice book

----------


## geoffd5058

Kot

Once again a solution to my problem.

You are a gentleman.

Thanks

Geoff

----------


## sri2cool4u

Any help on this

'G/L for Performing Effective Pre-Startup Safety Reviews'
'G/L for Management of Change for Process Safety '
'G/L for Safe Warehousing of Chemicals '
'G/L for Writing Effective Operating and Maintenance Procedures '

----------


## amirmech

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tigerman2008

thanksss

----------


## msureshram

Thank you. the collection is gr8

----------


## orangminyak

Mohamed,


A big thank you to you for putting all the titles under one posting. You have saved me a lot of time from having to search for these titles individually. I even doubt whether I could have successfully managed to locate all of these titles successfully.See More: Center for Chemical Process Safety (CCPS) Publications

----------


## flatorraa

Does anyone have a link to Continuous Monitoring for Hazardous Material Releases
Center for Chemical Process Safety (CCPS)
FLATORRACA99@HOTMAIL.COM

----------


## imeagor

who can help me on these titles(which can be found in Knovel Database)
Guidelines for Performing Effective Pre-Startup Safety Reviews    
Guidelines for Technical Planning for On-Site Emergencies   
Guidelines for Chemical Transportation Risk Analysis   
Guidelines for Use of Vapor Cloud Dispersion Models (2nd Edition)   


3x

----------


## Kot

Guidelines for Writing Effective Operating and Maintenance Procedures.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## imeagor

thx kot for good book

----------


## orangminyak

Thank you, Kot.

----------


## me_atta

Hi,

Just want to add brief article. I will regularly update it.

cheers

----------


## f81aa

me atta, thanks for your CCPS article.

----------


## jahel

Center for Chemical Process Safety (CCPS), 
Guidelines for the Management of Change for Process Safety
Wiley-AIChE | ISBN: 0470043091 | 2008-04-11 | PDF | 200 pages | 2.13 MB

Guidelines for the Management of Change for Process Safety provides guidance on the implementation of effective and efficient Management of Change (MOC) procedures, which can be applied to improve process safety. In addition to introducing MOC systems, the book describes how to design an initial system from scratch, including the scope of the system and the applications over a plant life cycle and the boundaries and overlaps with other process safety management systems.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## peddinti.subbarao

Thank you very much for your Guidelines for Investigating Chemical Process Incidents.

----------


## jahel

> Guidelines for Writing Effective Operating and Maintenance Procedures.
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Dear Kot Link Has been Deleted please reupload it.
best regards

----------


## hermes

Dear All: Thanks a lot !!

----------


## sasirkumar

*Hi all


Here i am sharing* *Center for Chemical Process Safety (CCPS)** books from my CCPS collection.I am  planning to post 6 books per post and zipped all 6 books in single zip file for easy downloading of our forum members.* 




*1. Continuous Monitoring for Hazardous Material Releases** (CCPS Concept Book)*. *Year - 2009*


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*2. Guidelines for Analyzing and Managing the Security Vulnerabilities of Fixed Chemical Sites* *(Ccps Guidelines Series).* 
*Year - 2003*


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




*3. Guidelines for Engineering Design for Process Safety.* *Year - 1993*




**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


*4. Guidelines for Chemical Transportation Risk Analysis** (Center for Chemical Process Safety "Guidelines" series)*. *Year - 1995* 




**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


*5. Guidelines for Design Solutions for Process Equipment Failures* *(Center for Chemical Process Safety "Guidelines" series)* *Year - 1998*





**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*6. Guidelines for Consequence Analysis of Chemical Releases* *Year - 1995*







**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*I uploaded here*


*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link



*
<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]





*Regards
Sasikumar*See More: Center for Chemical Process Safety (CCPS) Publications

----------


## safer

The files has  been deleted, pls upload again. tanks

----------


## Guniawala

Link not working. Please upload on rapidshare or ifile.it
Thanks

----------


## sasirkumar

Hi friends


I fixed the problem....follow the same link again in my post

You can download




Still any problem in downloading please let me know



*Regards
Sasikumar*

----------


## imeagor

gr8 thread, thanks

----------


## Guniawala

Thanks very much. Its working.

----------


## Parthasarathy.R

Thanks Sasibhai.

----------


## jmpandolfi

thanks

----------


## kengexpert

Thank you for sharing.

----------


## panos

Dear Sir,
The work you have done is really brilliant. Thank for all.

Panos

----------


## mkhurram79

thank you very much

----------


## imeagor

go on brother, we are all waiting for you!

----------


## lutnixlug

Googling for some safety related information about one-and-a-half month ago I spotted this Petroleum Community Forums site. I started looking at the kind of information you guys exchange and I became interested. Some of you have posted terrific pieces of information but the links were hidden to non-members. And I was salivati

See More: Center for Chemical Process Safety (CCPS) Publications

----------


## ivan_s60

Thanks a lot

----------


## ranijkumar

Dear Sasirkumar,

I am unable to download. pls. help

Mahendra

----------


## ashraf10

Thanks very much.

----------


## f81aa

This list of glossary terms was compiled by the CCPS from the following CCPS Guidelines:

o Hazard Evaluation Procedures
o Hazard Evaluation Procedures - 2nd Edition
o Safe Storage & Handling of High Toxic Hazard Materials
o Vapor Release Mitigation
o Chemical Process Quantitative Risk Analysis
o Process Equipment Reliability Data
o Technical Management of Chemical Process Safety
o Safety, Health & Loss Prevention in Chemical Processes
o Safe Automation of Chemical Processes
o Guidelines for Safe Warehousing of Chemicals
o Chemical Reactivity Evaluation and Application to Process Design
o Incident Investigation
o Estimating the Flammable Mass of a Vapor Cloud
o Guidelines for Process Safety in Batch Reaction Systems
o Deflagration and Detonation Flame Arresters
o Avoiding Static Ignition Hazards In Chemical Operations
o Guidelines for Process Safety in Outsourced Manufacturing Operations
o Revalidating Process Hazard Analyses
o Wind Flow and Vapor Cloud Dispersion at Industrial and Urban Sites
o Essential Practices for Managing Chemical Reactivity Hazards
o Guidelines for Investigating Chemical Process Incidents Second Edition
o Guidelines for Fire Protection in Chemical, Petrochemicals and Hydrocarbon Processing Facilities

Forum members interested can download it from the link XX. If you experience problems getting the download ticket, try disabling any ad blockers in your browser.

Best regards

----------


## nayakya

Thanks f81aa

----------


## driftshade

good man ,thanks

----------


## mmudassarali

thanks dear

----------


## bkchem

Has anybody this book: " Guidelines for Performing Effective Pre-Startup Safety Reviews" ?
Please share to me,
Thanks in advance,

----------


## ibnu.zaenal

Please reupload this book or sent to ibnu.zaenal@yahoo.co.id. Great thanks....
'Guidelines for Chemical Transportation Safety, Security, and Risk Management'

----------


## ameer

very thanks

----------


## tigerman2008

ohhh,
many thanksssss
for these efforts ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## miltonemm

Please sombody help me to get "Control Systems Safety Evaluation and Reliability", author Dr. William Goble.



I'll appreciate very much 

Regards.See More: Center for Chemical Process Safety (CCPS) Publications

----------


## Anna YS

really good collection....!! thanks all...

----------


## aaronaugusts

I had read 3rd Edition Control Systems Safety Evaluation and Reliability. This book is mainly intended to serve a wide variety of users. This edition provides the detailed background which is necessary to understand how to meet important new safety regulations and reliability engineering topics. In this book each chapter contains exercises to assist us in applying the theories presented with their practical implementation.

----------


## aini861021

I also need  the book Control Systems Safety Evaluation and Reliability

----------


## Anna YS

thanks....very useful books...!!!

----------


## brahmhos

when can we have the next zip file upload, please/

----------


## kumar123z

Many thanks Sasi

----------


## saeediao

Thank you.

----------


## goldmarlboro

all the books are important please reload them

----------


## bloggleofchetan

I am not able to download the books, Please reload them. Esp. Risk based process safety(CCPS)

----------


## sudharshanan

......

Links are not working: Can someone upload in again?

Sudharsanan :Cool:

----------


## miltonemm

Dear Kot,

The book related to Evaluating Process Safety in the Chemical Industry: A User's Guide to Quantitative Risk Analysis it's no longer available; i'll appreciate very much if  you can share it again; thank yu very much.

Regards,
Milton.

----------


## miltonemm

The links are no longer available, please try to fix so we can download info.

Regards,


Milton.See More: Center for Chemical Process Safety (CCPS) Publications

----------


## sudharshanan

Links are not working.

Can anyone please upload these again

 :Cool: 

Sudharshanan

----------


## pcpc

Hi My Friend How Are you today ?

If   You Have Problem to Download From  Rapidshare Or ------- Or Any Shareing Host You Can use This Site For DownloD From Rapidshare And Use Direct Link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

You can copy link and then go to this site ,paste the link now click inthe translate button Then Download  any thing From Sharing Site

----------


## Sugdam

can anyone help me out with CCPS guidelines for safe automation of chemical process

----------


## safetypartha15

Friends, 
The links are down. Please activate them.
Regards,

----------


## Sugdam

some one pls help me by sending a link to CCPS guidelines for safe automation

----------


## budi666

many thanks sasi... awesome

----------


## engineershoaibqazi

Dear,

Following book could not be downloaded.

Evaluating Process Safety in the Chemical Industry: A User's Guide to Quantitative Risk Analysis
Publisher: Wiley-AIChE | 2000-12 | ISBN 0816907463 | Pages: 74 | PDF | 1.5 MB

please help me.

----------


## Philippz

These are great, thanks. I will buy them.

----------


## npsrinivasarao

> Guidelines for Writing Effective Operating and Maintenance Procedures.
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Dear Kot,

Pleease help by providing the link for this book. Thanks in advance.
Regards

----------


## kfrazie1

any updates on getting the links back for these CCPS books?

----------


## engineershoaibqazi

Dear links are broken

----------


## engineershoaibqazi

Dear ,



Please sustain your great effort;

renew the links

or 

send me at engineershoaibqazi@gmail.com

ShoaibSee More: Center for Chemical Process Safety (CCPS) Publications

----------


## esamco

I also need the book Control Systems Safety Evaluation and Reliability
PLEASE sent to me in esamco2001@gmail.com

----------


## sanchezfnx

Hi, Anybody get the book "Control Systems Safety Evaluation and Reliability" ???? plz share it!!!!

----------


## berdem

i need risk based process safety...

----------


## Nabilia

All I can find are excerpts from the risk based process safety book...

CCPS - Guidelines for Risk Based Process Safety - Excerpts Only Chapters 3-23.zip 3.458 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aseptman

The CCPS links can it be uploaded again may be as single file or as is?

----------


## berdem

thx Nabilia  :Smile: 
but i need full version of that book

----------


## miltonemm

All the links are down!!!!

----------


## Nabilia

CCPS - Wind Flow and Vapor Cloud Dispersion at Industrial and Urban Sites 2002.pdf 4.043 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CCPS - Safe Design and Operation of Process Vents and Emission Control Systems 2006.pdf 11.860 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CCPS - Revalidating Process Hazard Analyses - Frank and Whittle 2001.pdf 1.187 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CCPS - Layer of Protection Analysis - Simplified Process Risk Assessment 2001.pdf 3.431 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CCPS - Inherently Safer Chemical Processes - A Life Cycle Approach - Center for Chemical Process Safety 1996.pdf 6.443 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CCPS - Human Factors Methods for Improving Performance in the Process Industries 2007.pdf 10.602 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CCPS - Guidelines for Writing Effective Operating and Maintenance Procedures 1996.pdf 5.945 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CCPS - Guidelines for Use of Vapor Cloud Dispersion Models.pdf 32.822 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CCPS - Guidelines for Process Safety Metrics.pdf 9.141 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CCPS - Guidelines for Process Safety in Outsourced Manufacturing Operations 2000.pdf 1.894 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CCPS - Guidelines for Process Safety Documentation.pdf 17.349 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CCPS - Guidelines for Investigating Chemical Process Incidents 2nd Ed. 2003.pdf 6.222 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CCPS - Guidelines for Integrating Process Safety Management, Environment, Safety, Health, and Quality - Center for Chemical Process Safety 1996.pdf 7.741 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CCPS - Guidelines for Evaluating the Characteristics of Vapor Cloud Explosions, Flash Fires, and BLEVEs - 1994.pdf 16.254 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CCPS - Guidelines for Engineering Design for Process Safety 1993.pdf 40.420 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CCPS - Guidelines for Design Solutions for Process Equipment Failures 1998.pdf 12.211 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CCPS - Guidelines for Consequence Analysis of Chemical Releases 1999 with 2006 errata.pdf 12.974 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CCPS - Guidelines for Chemical Transportation Risk Analysis 1995.pdf 18.214 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CCPS - Guidelines for Analyzing and Managing the Security Vulnerabilities of Fixed Chemical Sites 2003.pdf 2.812 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CCPS - Evaluating Process Safety in the Chemical Industry - A User_s Guide to Quantitative Risk Analysis 2000.pdf 1.922 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CCPS - Essential Practices for Managing Chemical Reactivity Hazards 2003.pdf 5.313 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CCPS - Deflagration and Detonation Flame Arresters - Grossel 2002.pdf 2.723 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CCPS - Continuous Monitoring for Hazardous Material Releases.pdf 3.854 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CCPS - Concentration Fluctuations and Averaging Time in Vapor Clouds 1995.pdf 4.907 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CCPS - Appendix B - Worked Examples from CCPSs Safe Automation Book.pdf 0.206 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

CCPS - Avoiding Static Ignition Hazards in Chemical Operations - Britton 1999 Folder.zip 2.501 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CCPS - Guidelines for Facility Siting and Layout Folder.zip 2.949 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CCPS - Guidelines for Fire Protection in Chemical, Petrochemical, and Hydrocarbon Processing Facilities Folder.zip 4.716 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CCPS - Guidelines for Mechanical Integrity Systems 2006 Folder.zip 24.446 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CCPS - Guidelines for Safe and Reliable Instrumented Protective Systems 2007 Folder.zip 16.252 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CCPS - Guidelines for Safe Automation of Chemical Processes 1993 Folder.zip 21.229 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CCPS - Inherently Safer Chemical Processes - A Life Cycle Approach 2nd Ed. 2009.zip 7.666 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## selmagis

CCPS - Guidelines for Risk Based Process Safety - full: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mrunix

thanks a lot

----------


## mrunix

thanks a lot

See More: Center for Chemical Process Safety (CCPS) Publications

----------


## berdem

@selmagis
thank you my friend. It will be great source for all of us...

----------


## selmagis

I'm glad if someone help.

----------


## Nabilia

CCPS - Guidelines for Developing Quantitative Safety Risk Criteria 2009.pdf	  4.649 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amshah

Great Nabilia

----------


## safetypartha15

Thanks for the great help

----------


## gpcshf

thanks

----------


## berdem

@selmagis
thank you for your contribution. But i have a chance to check out the book the section 5 was missing.  :Frown: 
if you have please share it with us...
all the best...

----------


## selmagis

Chapter 5 is there but in preview miss some pages: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Pages in preview could be found in cash as png files.
I need pages: 93, 100, 107, 114 & 121. If someone catch these pages, let me know.

----------


## berdem

@ selmagis,

i followed the way u expressed and i have some missing pages. As you mailed up that you have some missing pages too
if you catched that pages please send me up. the pages i need:
94-101-108-115 ( bear in mind that i have those abovementioned pages missing too )

----------


## selmagis

Please @berdem, send me above noted pages on PM or here, than I'll send link here for full Chapter 5.

----------


## berdem

@ selmagis;

i uploaded the pages that i have...

i hope we and all collegues benefit with them  :Smile: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## f81aa

Thanks Nabilia for your posts 81 and 82. They helped me to substitute some damaged files.



RegardsSee More: Center for Chemical Process Safety (CCPS) Publications

----------


## selmagis

@berdem, I didn't read careful your reply and think you have some pages that I don't have. Here are pages: 94, 101, 108 & 115: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
I still need pages: 93, 100, 107, 114 & 121. On last one p. 121 are references.

----------


## f81aa

Hi to everybody:

I have attached Chapter 5. Thanks to selmagis, berden, and Nabilia (sorry if I missed to name other members).

Regards

----------


## berdem

@f81aa;
thx for ur efforts and contribution...
those pages make our books ONE...
we have been working on it for a while  :Smile: 
all the best

----------


## selmagis

That's why we are here. I think, this is a good example how we are better and stronger together. Thanks all who involved in, and keep go on.  :Smile:

----------


## somucdm

Hi thanks guys for the wonderful collections

----------


## mouss

Urgent plz !!!

Can any one e-mail me this one ""Guidlines for Performing Effective Pre-Startup Safety Reviews ""    March/2007
as I'm in office and undable to download the file...IT policy  :Frown: 

Thanks

----------


## mouss

ops the email is : samouss00@hotmail.com 

Thaaaanks a lot

----------


## mouss

it's   :  samouss00@hotmail.fr

sorry

----------


## nael

Dear Selmagis and  Nabilia 
Many thanks for your great help

----------


## minhphuongpham

Is it possible to reup book 23? Many thanks.
23- Guidelines for Process Equipment Reliability Data, with Data Tables
Found it from this link. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## HIRENRP

Dear Nabilia,

A wonderful contribution.

But unfortunately I can't download it from ifile.it. So requesting you to share the following book in 4shared.com


CCPS - Layer of Protection Analysis - Simplified Process Risk Assessment

Thanks in advance,

----------


## mohammed21

Can you please reupload CCPS - Guidelines for Integrating Process Safety Management, Environment, Safety, Health, and Quality?
Link is dead. 


Thanks in advance!See More: Center for Chemical Process Safety (CCPS) Publications

----------


## gablan1980

Hello, is it possible to upload again CCPS - Guidelines for Chemical Transportation Risk Analysis 1995.pdf 18.214 MB
 (previous link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])
thank you!!
Gab

----------


## hnk2304

Dear All,

I need your help to get a second edition of CCPS Guidelines for Engineering Design for Process Safety, 2nd Edition. 

Please upload link to download this book.

Published: 
April, 2012
ISBN: 
978-0-470-76772-6
Pages: 
440
This updated version of one of the most popular and widely used CCPS books provides plant design engineers, facility operators, and safety professionals with key information on selected topics of interest. The book focuses on process safety issues in the design of chemical, petrochemical, and hydrocarbon processing facilities. It discusses how to select designs that can prevent or mitigate the release of flammable or toxic materials, which could lead to a fire, explosion, or environmental damage.

regards,
HNK

----------


## john zink

please upload in 4shared.com

----------


## Mohedano

Dear Nabila or anything that can help me, can you reupload the files for
Guidelines for Safe Automation Of Chemical Processes
Guidelines for Safe Handling of Powders and Bulk Solids
Guidelines for Postrelease Mitigation Technology in the Chemical Process Industry

Thanks, Regards to Mexico

----------


## Mohedano

Dear Nabila,

Can you reupload your links please? Thanks

----------


## Mohedano

Hello, someone have the books 

Guidelines for Enabling Conditions and Conditional Modifiers in Layers of Protection Analysis	
Guidelines for Process Safety Acquisition Evaluation and Post Merger Integration	
Guidelines for Independent Protection Layers and Initiating Events
Offshore Reliability Data Handbook 2009

Can you uploadit? regards to mexico

----------


## Mohedano

Thaks for the link,

Hello, someone have this books 

Guidelines for Enabling Conditions and Conditional Modifiers in Layers of Protection Analysis	
Guidelines for Process Safety Acquisition Evaluation and Post Merger Integration	
Guidelines for Independent Protection Layers and Initiating Events
Offshore Reliability Data Handbook 2009

Can you uploadit? regards to mexico

----------


## emeyu

Hi, I tried to download them, but it seems the link is broken, would u upload them again or if they're still there, tell me the procedure to download them, I'm new at the forum!!

----------


## rkgupta

Can you please upload once again,

----------


## Mohedano

Hello Forum, can you help me to obtain a copy to this publications please,

Guidelines for Enabling Conditions and Conditional Modifiers in Layers of Protection Analysis	
Guidelines for Process Safety Acquisition Evaluation and Post Merger Integration	
Guidelines for Independent Protection Layers and Initiating Events
Offshore Reliability Data Handbook 2009

Thanks and regards

----------


## sumon emam

Recently I had shared the following books. Pls find it here:

Guidelines for Engineering Design for Process Safety, Second Edition
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Guidelines for Evaluating Process Plant Buildings for External Explosions, Fires, and Toxic Releases, Second Edition
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohedano

Thanks sumon emam for the books, do you have this?

Guidelines for Enabling Conditions and Conditional Modifiers in Layers of Protection Analysis	
Guidelines for Process Safety Acquisition Evaluation and Post Merger Integration	
Guidelines for Independent Protection Layers and Initiating Events
Offshore Reliability Data Handbook 2009



RegardsSee More: Center for Chemical Process Safety (CCPS) Publications

----------


## sumon emam

> Thanks sumon emam for the books, do you have this?
> 
> Guidelines for Enabling Conditions and Conditional Modifiers in Layers of Protection Analysis	
> Guidelines for Process Safety Acquisition Evaluation and Post Merger Integration	
> Guidelines for Independent Protection Layers and Initiating Events
> Offshore Reliability Data Handbook 2009
> 
> Regards



Sorry, I do not have above mentioned books.

Regards.

----------


## Mohedano

Thanks and regards sumon emam

----------


## wierox

thank you for sharing.


rgds,
W

----------


## xud9999

Guidelines for Process Safety Acquisition Evaluation and Post Merger Integration
at
h-t-t-p://store.free-college.org/noleech1.php?hidden=s%3A%2F998000%2F6d5bc3b74a8112  b483b3712b1e472566&hidden0=+Guidelines+for+Acquisi  tion+Evaluation+and+Post+Merger+Integration++2010.  pdf

----------


## Thirumathu

After redirecting the link says no such file???

----------


## xud9999

Hi, you can try again
h-t-t-p://libgen.info/view.php?id=998727

----------


## Mohedano

Hello, someone have this book Design and Evaluation of Physical Protection Systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].
Can download files... but not the book, can help me, please?

----------


## harus ganteng

@Mohedano, please check at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hnk2304

I need your help to get new released book titled: CCPS concept book: Recognizing Catastrophic Incident Warning Signs in the Process Ind. Can you please link to download the digital copy of the this book

Thanks
hnk2304

----------


## harus ganteng

@hnk2304, I found at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], but when I downloaded, I could not open the file.

----------


## engineershoaibqazi

Dear Friends,

All the links-I tried are not working.

Please help me in this.

If you don't mind, Please upload them again.

Regards

Shoaib

----------


## zsugyenes

Sorry, but I cannot open the file either.

See More: Center for Chemical Process Safety (CCPS) Publications

----------


## Mohedano

xud999, thanks for the book:

Guidelines for Process Safety Acquisition Evaluation and Post Merger Integration

Do you have this?

Guidelines for Enabling Conditions and Conditional Modifiers in Layers of Protection Analysis	
Guidelines for Independent Protection Layers and Initiating Events
Offshore Reliability Data Handbook 2009

Regards

----------


## Mohedano

Hello harus ganteng, i obtain the book and other books in this web page:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## mouss

Can someone please download : Guidelines for Design Solutions for Process Equipment Failures 
Needed urgently, 

Thank you very much !

----------


## mouss

Can someone please download : Guidelines for Design Solutions for Process Equipment Failures 
Needed urgently, 

Thank you very much !

----------


## f81aa

Hi mouss:

In post #135, Mohedano shared a link with us. Copy and paste the name of the book in the search window, click on the button and you will find the book.

I chose the option Libgen.org and it started to download. I did not wait until it ended.

Regards

----------


## f81aa

Hi mouss:

In post #135, Mohedano shared a link with us. Copy and paste the name of the book in the search window, click on the button and you will find the book.

I chose the option Libgen.org and it started to download. I did not wait until it ended.

Regards

----------


## Mohedano

Hello Again, someone  have this book and software? can upload?

AIChE Equipment Testing Procedure  Centrifugal Compressors, A Guide to Performance Evaluation and Site Testing
Chemical Reactivity Hazard Training CD-ROM
Expert Systems in Process Safety
Guidelines for Independent Protection Layers and Initiating Events
OREDA 2009

Thanks and regards

----------


## Mohedano

Thanks and regards

----------


## amr91omar94

Please re-up " Inherently Safer Chemical Processes - A Life Cycle Approach", I need it desperately for my final year project.

----------


## Mohedano

In post #135, shared a link with us, find them please

----------


## gion_ro40

Please share the book:

 Center for Chemical Process Safety: Guidelines for Engineering Design for Process Safety, 2012

----------


## gion_ro40

Please share the book:



 Center for Chemical Process Safety: Guidelines for Engineering Design for Process Safety, 2012See More: Center for Chemical Process Safety (CCPS) Publications

----------


## Han Ah kwang

Guidelines for Engineering Design for Process Safety (Process Safety Guidelines and Concept) by Center for Chemical Process Safety (CCPS)
English | 2012 | ISBN: 0470767723 | 440 pages | PDF | 12,3 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Ghilzai

Can I have the link for "Guidelines for Pressure Relief and Effluent Handling Systems". Thx.

----------


## Han Ah kwang

Guidelines for Pressure Relief and Effluent Handling Systems
Publication Date: March 15, 1998 | ISBN-10: 0816904766 | ISBN-13: 978-0816904761
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Current industry, government and public emphasis on containment of hazardous materials makes it essential for each plant to reduce and control accidental releases to the atmosphere. Guidelines for Pressure Relief and Effluent Handling Systems meets the need for information on selecting and sizing pressure relief devices and effluent handling systems that will maintain process integrity and avoid discharge of potentially harmful materials to the atmosphere. With a CD-ROM enclosed containing programs for calculating flow through relief devices, effluent handling systems, and associated piping, the book offers an important collection of state-of-the-art technology for safely relieving process equipment of such conditions as overpressure, overtemperature and/or runaway reactions. It provides information for two-phase and compressible gas flow to select and size pressure relief devices, piping, and effluent handling equipment, such as gravity separators, cyclones, spargers, and quench pools. The book has an important collection of state-of-the-art technology for safely relieving process equipment of conditions such as overpressure, overtemperature and/or run-away reactions. It provides information for two-phase and compressible gas flow to select and size pressure relief devices, piping, and effluent handling equipment such as gravity separators cyclones, spargers and quench pools.

----------


## sumon emam

Center for Chemical Process Safety, "Guidelines for Mechanical Integrity Systems"
309 pages | 30.6 mb

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sumon emam

Center for Chemical Process Safety, "Guidelines for Mechanical Integrity Systems"
309 pages | 30.6 mb

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## munkaz

Could anyone please reup

CCPS Guidelines for Fire Protection in Chemical, Petrochemical, and Hydrocarbon Processing?

----------


## potatoteddy

Can someone upload

Guidelines for Chemical Process Quantitative Risk Analysis

Thanks!

----------


## ivan_s60

Thanks

----------


## berdem

Guidelines for Process Safety Acquisition Evaluation and Post Merger Integration

----------


## Mohedano

Hello, in the past i give for all some books, now i need help to obtain this books. Can someone upload please?

AICHE G36 Expert Systems in Process Safety
Dictionary of Substances and Their Effects (DOSE) Vol. 2 Ed. 2
Guidelines for Initiating Events and Independent Protection Layers in Layer of Protection Analysis
Trayed and Packed Columns: A Guide to Performance Evaluation
Using Aspen Plus in Thermodynamics Instruction: A Step-by-Step Guide
Brethericks Handbook of Reactive Chemical Hazards Vol. 2 7th Ed.
First to File: Patents for Todays Scientist and Engineer
Chemical Engineering Faculty Directory: 2005-2006
Chemical Engineering Faculty Directory: 2006-2007
Chemical Engineering Faculty Directory: 2009-2010
Chemical Reactivity Hazard Training CD-ROM
Loss Prevention Symposia and CCPS International Conference Proceedings on CD-ROM, 2004/5 Edition
Loss Prevention Symposia and CCPS International Conference Proceedings on CD-ROM, 2004/5 Edition

----------


## Mohedano

Hello, in the past i give for all some books, now i need help to obtain this books. Can someone upload please?

AICHE G36 Expert Systems in Process Safety
Dictionary of Substances and Their Effects (DOSE) Vol. 2 Ed. 2
First to File: Patents for Todays Scientist and Engineer
Chemical Engineering Faculty Directory: 2005-2006
Chemical Engineering Faculty Directory: 2006-2007
Chemical Engineering Faculty Directory: 2009-2010
Chemical Reactivity Hazard Training CD-ROM
Loss Prevention Symposia and CCPS International Conference Proceedings on CD-ROM, 2004/5 Edition
OREDA 84
OREDA 97
OREDA 2009
OREDA 2015

----------


## ipin4u

Great post mate  :Encouragement: 

See More: Center for Chemical Process Safety (CCPS) Publications

----------


## amirhosseinsaber

I am looking for following book 
can any one help me
Student Handbook for Process Safety
CCPS (Center for Chemical Process Safety)
ISBN: 978-1-118-94950-4
352 pages
August 2015

----------


## avantika1729

hai these links not working. can somebody share working links

----------


## Han Ah kwang

Chemical Process Safety  Workshop: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## migueltm

Can anyone re upload the books because all the links are dead

----------


## midozoty

All links are dead
Can anyone re-upload them

----------


## mengazaa

reupload please
Thanks

----------


## mengazaa

reupload please
Thanks

----------


## BAAZIZ

Thanks a lot

----------


## sahsa741

Reupload please

----------


## asamad54

Dear Brothers*
please I need CCPS books especially Guidelines for Risk based Process Safety.Can somebody help me in getting it? Thank you.

----------


## Muhammad Hani

Nabila* can you pls reupload on 4shared or anywhere??

----------


## jainrakeshj

Can any body upload the CCPS books


ThanksSee More: Center for Chemical Process Safety (CCPS) Publications

----------


## expergemo

From you experienced 2 wheelers out there* for scooters in general or the Majesty in particular* is the bike more stable when on the side stand or on the center stand?

Thanks

----------


## expergemo

From you experienced 2 wheelers out there* for scooters in general or the Majesty in particular* is the bike more stable when on the side stand or on the center stand?

Thanks

----------


## ghostforever

Please*

I need all CCPS publications* I'll appreciate your help. In special for it.

Guidelines for Chemical Process Quantitative Risk Analysis

----------


## ghostforever

Hello I'll appreciate your help for CCPS publications. Thanks in advance

----------


## ivan_s60

Anibody have the book: Introduction to Process Safety for Undergraduates and Engineers  thanks in advance for your answer

----------


## f81aa

> Anibody have the book: Introduction to Process Safety for Undergraduates and Engineers  thanks in advance for your answer



Hi:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## Jader Marques

What new link to download CCPS books?(2017)

----------


## Jader Marques

Please* someone has a link to download The Guidelines for Pressure Relief and Effluent Handling Systems?

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends
Please upload " The Guidelines for Pressure Relief and Effluent Handling Systems 2nd ed. "
thank you in advance

----------


## safetypartha

Dear Bros*
get the CCPS books from this link:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jahel

Dear friends
good day

if anybody has access to hard cover of "Guidelines for Performing Effective Pre-Startup Safety Reviews", i need the content of CD-rom data which is accompany with this, because the CD-ROM/DVD and other supplementary materials are not included as part of eBook file;
ITEMS ON THE CD ACCOMPANYING THIS BOOK are:
- The text of the book
- Example PSSR checklists
- An example PSSR management system procedure
- An Excel spreadsheet of basic PSSR checklist items in an expandable format

please share above mentioned items

it would be appreciated

----------


## rlfilgueiras

Hi there,



Could someone upload the CCPS guidelines?

Thanks in advancedSee More: Center for Chemical Process Safety (CCPS) Publications

----------


## safetypartha

Any one Please upload this ccps book 

Essential Practices for Developing, Strengthening and Implementing Process Safety Culture

----------


## bcchiu

@f81aa Thanks for your great help!!!

----------


## Mohedano

Hello, some one can share this:

Chemical Reactivity Hazard Training CD-ROM
Expert Systems in Process Safety
Introduction to Catalysis and Industrial Catalytic Processes
Loss Prevention Symposia and CCPS International Conference Proceedings on CD-ROM, 2004/5 Edition

Please?

Regards to Mexico

----------


## Andac

Hi Mohamed,

The thread you placed here is extremely valuable for all. Thank you for your kind effort. However, the links fade away in time but the need does not. Would you please refresh the links, if possible.

Thanks in advance

----------


## jainrakeshj

Find attach file

----------


## Djomloun

Could somebody please reupload CCPS guidelines?

To be more specific, I need this one

>>Guideline for Fire Protection in Process Facilities

Regards,

----------


## Mohedano

This is not a CCPS book, it may refer to the following: Guidelines for Fire Protection in Chemical, Petrochemical, and Hydrocarbon Processing Facilities?

----------


## gs153

CCPS GUIDELINES FOR Fire Protection in Chemical, Petrochemical, and Hydrocarbon Processing Facilities. 
Download from here. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Djomloun

thx for upload!

----------

